# Why do some state a woman giving a blowjob is just demeaning to women?



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Yes this was prompted by another thread where I believe @Blondilocks and @DownByTheRiver said it's just demeaning to ALL women to get between a man's legs and give a blowjob and would never.

I'm asking to learn, don't throw rocks at first.

If cunnilingus for her and blowjob for him happens and both parties are happy with their activities during sex, have a great time, how can you insist the W is being demeaned?

On the flip side, the H spend a lot of time between her legs and if he's good at oral for her, she comes all over his face, beard, fingers, tongue, etc and he's not being demeaned in his mind.

So why does one insist the W is demeaned if giving a BJ from a comfortable position situated between the guys likes when he Os ?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't have a clue other than maybe some women have just been mistreated?

I love giving and receiving, simultaneously is preferable.

Mrs. C has a more difficult time with it than me because she is a little woman. I give more than I receive partially due to that. 

She doesn't feel demeaned at all and I love what I do.

Also, on the few occasions (been happening once in a while for a few years) when I'm not immediately up to the task, she has gotten down to BJ business and got me ready.

Now I have never done a facial. I'm not really interested and neither is my Mrs. If she was, I would give it a try but it's the same as anal for us, I'd try it if she wanted to but she doesn't and I don't care.

Back in my porn watching days, that was the most disappointing scene for me because it did nothing for me and I could never figure out why anyone would do it.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

I always take opinions from whence it comes. To some anything but total dominance will always be described as demeaning to their particular interest group and anything but total freedom to do as they wilt some sort of systemic oppression.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

You mean when the woman is kneeling in front of the man, who is standing? In that case, it could be seen as demeaning, I guess? But, if we swap the roles, is that demeaning too?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

If anyone thinks a blow job is demeaning to women I suggest that they look up “Blumpkin”.
I wouldn’t recommend that any of the more sensitive members partake in looking this up.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> If anyone thinks a blow job is demeaning to women I suggest that they look up “Blumpkin”.
> I wouldn’t recommend that any of the more sensitive members partake in looking this up.


There is worse...


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

"Yawn"


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Not demeaning whatsoever. Then again, I’ve never had to force a woman to blow. That is demeaning. Using force. If consensual, enjoy!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Blondilocks said:


> I can't even. This is from an article he posted by some asshole named Scott McKay. Why the poster thinks the guy may be a member here is curious.


This is what was posted. How you managed to translate it to this:


Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Yes this was prompted by another thread where *I believe @Blondilocks and @DownByTheRiver said it's just demeaning to ALL women to get between a man's legs and give a blowjob and would never.
> *



is mind-boggling.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> You mean when the woman is kneeling in front of the man, who is standing? In that case, it could be seen as demeaning, I guess? But, if we swap the roles, is that demeaning too?


In short no. Just fn no.

You say kneeling, well ok for some, I say W is sitting comfortably on a short stool picked specifically for comfort, a H can sitting, sometimes standing. We do this for comfort as we're 60yrs old. Neither of us could stay on our knees for long without kneepads and frequent breaks. Yay for comfort.

Swapping roles, happens all the time. I'll repeat that to be very clear. Nothing wrong with that either, very common. Not demeaning at all for me. Never crossed my mind honestly. 

I spend a lot of time with my face in her crotch. Not demeaning at all to keep driving that home.

In fact gold star for me when she grabs my head with both hands, is very loud and grinds on my mouth, tongue, face etc.
Really really not demeaning. And I have a full beard that's soaking when all done. Hence my always having a clean towel for a quick wipe afterwards.

If she wants a couple more Os, I'm on my stomach or on stool kneeling between her legs another good long time. Still not demeaned. Unless happy happy means I'm abused and just don't realize it. 

Just my two cents. Well maybe my 50 cents here.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Really really not demeaning. And I have a full beard that's soaking when all done.


Haha spoken like a true son of Ragnar 😂


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm a fan of the kneeling BJ. It's super erotic. I'm reciprocal and that is no easy task with a short partner.😎


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Dictum Veritas said:


> To some anything but total dominance will always be described as demeaning...


In my wilder days, this was exactly why I adored them.

To me, the man is the one in the vulnerable position. And I liked that.

It was about power and control. And I was very good at them. My creativity and stamina for such things was fairly limitless.

I can picture a man getting annoyed and impatient far, far easier than me ever feeling demeaned. 😌


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> This is what was posted. How you managed to translate it to this:is mind-boggling.


I got there from your previous post as follows:


> CallingDrLove said:
> Bear in mind that plenty of women *even view* being on their
> knees and taking a load in the face as pretty demeaning.


@Blondilocks , your reply was:

I can't even. This is from an article he posted by some asshole named Scott McKay. Why the poster thinks the guy may be a member here is curious.

So I read you believe a woman is always demeaned if kneeling or sitting between a Hs legs giving a BJ to completion. 

Did I misread it? How is mind boggling. Can you clarify if i was mistaken on your intentions?

Inquiring minds want to know.

Thanks


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> I'm a fan of the kneeling BJ. It's super erotic. I'm reciprocal and that is no easy task with a short partner.😎


I got the short spouse challenge as well.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I got the short spouse challenge as well.


Me too! Hold on... I had that challenge...


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> In short no. Just fn no.
> 
> You say kneeling, well ok for some, I say W is sitting comfortably on a short stool picked specifically for comfort, a H can sitting, sometimes standing. We do this for comfort as we're 60yrs old. Neither of us could stay on our knees for long without kneepads and frequent breaks. Yay for comfort.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's demeaning, personally. It's all about context...


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> I don't think it's demeaning, personally. It's all about context...


Yes!!!!


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

These subjects are getting really old. We get it! Men are pigs


----------



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Just as a side note and maybe TMI but the kneeling doesn't work for me. I am quite tall and no women has ever been tall enough kneeling to work physically.

Just tossing it out there for your Monday amusement.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

I don't think it is demeaning at all. I'm talking about oral sex in either direction. In fact I find it incredibly intimate, maybe more so than PIV sex.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> Me too! Hold on... I had that challenge...


When of if you're ever ready for another relationship, I believe that problem will come again. Heheh.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I got there from your previous post as follows:
> 
> 
> @Blondilocks , your reply was:
> ...


Yes, you were most definitely mistaken. The author of that article made it sound as if receiving fellatio and then blowing his wad on the woman's face was every guy's God given right and it should be no big deal to a woman. When in fact, it is a loving act and it is demeaning to treat it as an everyday event that is so common as to be regarded no more highly than a trip through McD's drive-thru for a Big Mac. The author probably demands it by the 3rd date.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> These subjects are getting really old. We get it! Men are pigs


My W says all the time you're a slutpuppy. I'm glad your MY slutpuppy with a squeeze or two.

My answers generally are hey, I'm ok with that, it takes practice!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> Yes, you were most definitely mistaken. The author of that article made it sound as if receiving fellatio and then blowing his wad on the woman's face was every guy's God given right and it should be no big deal to a woman. When in fact, it is a loving act and it is demeaning to treat it as an everyday event that is so common as to be regarded no more highly than a trip through McD's drive-thru for a Big Mac. The author probably demands it by the 3rd date.


Sincerely, thanks for clarifying. I get you. 👍


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Yes this was prompted by another thread where I believe @Blondilocks and @DownByTheRiver said it's just demeaning to ALL women to get between a man's legs and give a blowjob and would never.


Well then, no more muff dives, problem solved.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

For clarities sake, I didn't believe they were singling out fellatio. Although I could be wrong. I've been wrong once before.
I believe there was displeasure raised regarding a different 'act' involving oral sex. To which I think it is important to make the distinction between personal preference and distaste, versus making a blanket statement that an act is demeaning. 

I've had partners explicitly state that they have no issue with oral, but don't want that same act, and I've had others in the moment, insist upon it. It falls into that odd sexual realm of what is acceptable and what isn't. In the context of disclosure and mutually consenting partners, I don't see anything as 'demeaning'. Had a partner bring up pegging one time. I suspect she wanted to determine if I was a hypocrite more so than actually wanting to explore that act. But ... I was willing to at least have the conversation. 

I for one, always appreciate openness surrounding sexual communication. The more explicit and open, the less likelihood one runs into such issues 'in the moment' which for everyone who has ever been there, pretty much kills the moment.

I generally presume that everyone wants to have stellar, mind-blowing, sexual experiences with their partner. And for whatever reason, many people think discussing those things prior somehow lessens the experience? 

I've always been fascinated by the boundaries of what is deemed as straightforward passionate, sexual intimacy to some folks, is seen fetishism or grotesque by others.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

minimalME said:


> In my wilder days, this was exactly why I adored them.
> 
> To me, the man is the one in the vulnerable position. And I liked that.
> 
> It was about power and control. And I was very good at them. My creativity and stamina for such things was fairly limitless.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Well sh!t ... late to the party. As usual.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> These subjects are getting really old. We get it! Men are pigs


That is the feeling I get from a few here.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

So


FloridaGuy1 said:


> I am quite tall



Yeah, well I'm not.😎


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Sincerely, thanks for clarifying. I get you. 👍


Yet we have to wash our faces after diving for the bearded clam. Again, perhaps we should just stop.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Blondilocks said:


> Yes, you were most definitely mistaken. The author of that article made it sound as if receiving fellatio and then blowing his wad on the woman's face was every guy's God given right and it should be no big deal to a woman. When in fact, it is a loving act and it is demeaning to treat it as an everyday event that is so common as to be regarded no more highly than a trip through McD's drive-thru for a Big Mac. The author probably demands it by the 3rd date.


Hey you didn't say I was just mistaken, you said I was *definitely* mistaken. Now im offended and feel demeaned. I need to go find a safe space to whimper and ponder my mass failings. 
🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

drencrom said:


> Yet we have to wash our faces after diving for the bearded clam. Again, perhaps we should just stop.


Hahaha! 🙄🙄🙄🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

I should have started this thread asking women specifically their thoughts, while saying of course all are invited to join.

But I'm really looking for women's opinions and thoughts on the matter.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I should have started this thread asking women specifically their thoughts, while saying of course all are invited to join.
> 
> But I'm really looking for women's opinions and thoughts on the matter.


I gave you my honest thoughts. 😂


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Dude ... post title has 'blow job' in it. 

That is all a guy has to see or hear, and you're going to get an eyeful ... I mean an earful.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

minimalME said:


> I gave you my honest thoughts. 😂


And we appreciated them.

Now if you'll excuse me, I need to go to the men's room.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

The only thing demeaning to a lady is getting her to perform acts that she is uncomfortable with or doesn't like. I firmly believe that in the bedroom of a married couple, nothing is off limits or demeaning if the two are comfortable with it.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

Maybe I don't think about these things enough because it's never crossed my mind that a blowjob could be thought of as being demeaning to women.

For me, I don't feel it's demeaning. I actually like it because turning on hubby gets me turned on or turned on even more. And the same goes for hubby when it comes to making me feel good.

ETA:
Just want to be clear: The title of this thread is what made me wonder if I wasn't thinking of something that could make a blowjob demeaning to women (between consenting adults of course). It was my own separate thought and had nothing to do with any poster's post.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

I don't find it demeaning as long as my boundaries are respected. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Dictum Veritas (Oct 22, 2020)

Lila said:


> Different strokes for different folks.


So aptly put.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Numb26 said:


> These subjects are getting really old. We get it! Men are pigs


No one is even suggesting that men are pigs. The first post on this thread completely twists what the posters he mentioned posted.


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

EleGirl said:


> The first post on this thread completely twists what the posters he mentioned posted.


Now THAT'S a first! LOL


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

so_sweet said:


> Maybe I don't think about these things enough because it's never crossed my mind that a blowjob could be thought of as being demeaning to women.
> 
> For me, I don't feel it's demeaning. I actually like it because turning on hubby gets me turned on or turned on even more. And the same goes for hubby when it comes to making me feel good.


This entire thread is based on a misunderstanding of what @Blondilocks and @DownByTheRiver said. Not one woman on the referred to thread or this thread said that blowjobs are demeaning.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I do like my partner completely at my mercy, for me to have such intimate access to her down there it definitely satisfies my dominant nature. For me to allow myself in such a vulnerable position as well is also leaving me at her mercy. I guess have the completely opposite perspective of oral.

But as Lila mentioned:


Lila said:


> I don't find it demeaning as long as my boundaries are respected. Different strokes for different folks.


It can be demeaning if it's forced and a partner is pushed to do it against her will, which for me is marital rape regardless of the act involved, oral, intercourse, even an unwanted slap on the butt for me is harassment married or no. Desire must comes first before forfillment for either party.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

.


EleGirl said:


> This entire thread is based on a misunderstanding of what @Blondilocks and @DownByTheRiver said. Not one woman on the referred to thread or this thread said that blowjobs are demeaning.


Thank-you for letting me know. 

ETA: In my previous post, I was sincerely wondering if a blowjob could be demeaning to a woman between consenting adults, I thought maybe I wasn't thinking of something.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

EleGirl said:


> This entire thread is based on a misunderstanding of what @Blondilocks and @DownByTheRiver said. Not one woman on the referred to thread or this thread said that blowjobs are demeaning.


Perhaps, but now I may have something else that comes to mind the next time I see a man with a soaking wet beard.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

And just for clarification, it's only a "blowjob" if you are a sex worker. For everyone else it's a "blowhobby".


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

so_sweet said:


> ETA: In my previous post, I was sincerely wondering if a blowjob could be demeaning to a woman between consenting adults, I thought maybe I wasn't thinking of something.


Here's Blondilock's clarification.


Blondilocks said:


> Yes, you were most definitely mistaken. The author of that article made it sound as if receiving fellatio and then blowing his wad on the woman's face was every guy's God given right and it should be no big deal to a woman. When in fact, it is a loving act and it is demeaning to treat it as an everyday event that is so common as to be regarded no more highly than a trip through McD's drive-thru for a Big Mac. The author probably demands it by the 3rd date.


To me, in this post Blondilocks was talking about is not just about fellatio. It's about 1) a guy getting fellatio and then 2) the guy "blowing his wad on the woman's face". Those are two very different things.

To me fellatio is just a normal part of a loving sex life.

But "blowing his wad on the woman's face"? My take on this act is that it's not loving at all. What solidified that for me were several threads on this forum and other marriage forums that I've been involved in. When men posted that they loved doing this because it put a woman in her place and made them feel superior to the woman. And a LOT of guys responding to those threads agreed.

If a woman's ok with this, that's her choice. If a woman's not ok with it, it's also her right to not be ok with it.

Me? Nope. Not ok with that. Never had a guy do this to me and would not be ok with it.


----------



## so_sweet (10 mo ago)

EleGirl said:


> Here's Blondilock's clarification.
> 
> To me, in this post Blondilocks was talking about is not just about fellatio. It's about 1) a guy getting fellatio and then 2) the guy "blowing his wad on the woman's face". Those are two very different things.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great reply and I agree with you. 

In my posts, the title of this thread is what made me wonder if I wasn't thinking of something that could make a blowjob demeaning to women (between consenting adults of course). It was my own separate thought and had nothing to do with any poster's post. I hope that makes sense!


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

EleGirl said:


> Here's Blondilock's clarification.
> 
> To me, in this post Blondilocks was talking about is not just about fellatio. It's about 1) a guy getting fellatio and then 2) the guy "blowing his wad on the woman's face". Those are two very different things.
> 
> ...


I certainly wouldn't agree with those posts you're mentioning and the uncaring fools that describe intent in a crass and hurtful way.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> This entire thread is based on a misunderstanding of what @Blondilocks and @DownByTheRiver said. Not one woman on the referred to thread or this thread said that blowjobs are demeaning.


This is my first input on this thread and I have not read it yet. 

But since my name came up, if the partner enjoys bjs, it's not demeaning. If they don't, it certainly can be when they're being pressured to service the man and don't enjoy it or get anything out of it or want to be pressured to do it. And there are puhlenty of posts on this forum about men doing just that.

And I just read the OP's first post on this thread. So I've said it over and over. If the woman finds oral a fair trade, then everybody is happy. But if a man enjoys giving oral but then expects a woman to give it back who does not enjoy it, it is not a fair trade and yes, can be demeaning because they are, again, being pressured to do something they don't enjoy or want to do. 

To be crystal clear, if she enjoys it, not a problem. If she doesn't, certainly can build resentment and make her feel like a love doll.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

Numb26 said:


> And just for clarification, it's only a "blowjob" if you are a sex worker. For everyone else it's a "blowhobby".


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I never wanted to do a facial on my wife, I would find it demeaning for her on her behalf. She’s also not a huge fan of my output in general.

Now if instead she was like “wow I want it” well then of course I would do it; but in and of itself I don’t feel I’d get anything out of it.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I got there from your previous post as follows:
> 
> 
> @Blondilocks , your reply was:
> ...


I would just point out that _I in no way addressed that there in that thread_. I just checked to make sure I wasn't sleep-posting or something. I did not respond about that.

But yes, unless the particular woman is into it (I've not met one yet but some don't mind at least), blowing load into a woman's face may certainly be considered not only demeaning but just plain gross and uncalled for - - or anywhere else on her body. Why not put it on his own body if he thinks sticky sperm is so sexy? Surely you cannot look at porn videos going way back and think it's anything other than the finale showing that the man can do whatever he wants to her, the "drop the mike" finale. If a prostitute charges extra for something, that generally means it's not anything they enjoy doing, right? 

*I've been crystal clear on every thread anything like this is discussed that I don't believe either men or women should be coerced into doing anything sexual they don't want to do.* 

Maybe you want to have that laminated and keep it on your desk for future reference.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

drencrom said:


> View attachment 86325


As Terri on Reno911 says, "A blow job is still a job."


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> I never wanted to do a facial on my wife, I would find it demeaning for her on her behalf. She’s also not a huge fan of my output in general.
> 
> Now if instead she was like “wow I want it” well then of course I would do it; but in and of itself I don’t feel I’d get anything out of it.


Thank you. It's common sense.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I would just point out that _I in no way addressed that there in that thread_. I just checked to make sure I wasn't sleep-posting or something. I did not respond about that.
> 
> But yes, unless the particular woman is into it (I've not met one yet but some don't mind at least), blowing load into a woman's face may certainly be considered not only demeaning but just plain gross and uncalled for - - or anywhere else on her body. Why not put it on his own body if he thinks sticky sperm is so sexy? Surely you cannot look at porn videos going way back and think it's anything other than the finale showing that the man can do whatever he wants to her, the "drop the mike" finale. If a prostitute charges extra for something, that generally means it's not anything they enjoy doing, right?
> 
> ...


We're in agreement if you read with understanding. 

Perhaps you should laminate a reminder for yourself that says read posts carefully and think before replying. Use at least a 36 point font if that helps. Perhaps one on your monitor and one on the fridge. Just one place probably won't help.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

I’ve never heard of a woman finding giving a BJ as demeaning. If you’re doing something she doesn’t like, then that’s wrong and she has every right to stop giving them. 

As for her giving a BJ while kneeling, that’s a super turn on . At first, my wife balked at the idea but has come around. I would gladly do that for her if she’d let me but she prefers to be laying down.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> We're in agreement if you read with understanding.
> 
> Perhaps you should laminate a reminder for yourself that says read posts carefully and think before replying. Use at least a 36 point font if that helps. Perhaps one on your monitor and one on the fridge. Just one place probably won't help.


Mansplainer! 🙄 😂


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> Here's Blondilock's clarification.
> 
> To me, in this post Blondilocks was talking about is not just about fellatio. It's about 1) a guy getting fellatio and then 2) the guy "blowing his wad on the woman's face". Those are two very different things.
> 
> ...


I would ask which guys on here would be okay with men doing that to their daughters just for ****s and grins. Do it to yourselves if you think it's so great and triumphant.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> can be demeaning because they are, again, being pressured to do something they don't enjoy or want to do. certainly can build resentment and make her feel like a love doll.


I’ve seen that ideology used in every aspect of life by XW.

And why does that ideology only apply to women and/or sex?
why are only men expected to go out of their way to please their wives?

Why do so many wives when cheating so eager to do for OM that which they won’t even do for their husband?
Not talking about facials. Just BJ.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> We're in agreement if you read with understanding.
> 
> Perhaps you should laminate a reminder for yourself that says read posts carefully and think before replying. Use at least a 36 point font if that helps. Perhaps one on your monitor and one on the fridge. Just one place probably won't help.


Just can't let a woman defend herself when it was you made the mistake, eh, Ragnar?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I would ask which guys on here would be okay with men doing that to their daughters just for sh*8s and grins. Do it to yourselves if you think it's so great and triumphant.


A daughter grows to be an independent woman and many times a W. What she does safely in the sanctity of her own sexuality is her business. If you want to tell an 18 or 30 yr old daughter living on her own how to have sex that's a bit odd.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> A daughter grows to be an independent woman and many times a W. What she does safely in the sanctity of her own sexuality is her business. If you want to tell an 18 or 30 yr old daughter living on her own how to have sex that's a bit odd.


Well, there you go misquoting me again. I just asked how would you feel. I didn't say I wanted to tell your daughter anything.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

red oak said:


> I’ve seen that ideology used in every aspect of life by XW.
> 
> And why does that ideology only apply to women and/or sex?
> why are only men expected to go out of their way to please their wives?
> ...


You should go on another thread and make that a topic so that women who have had OMs can answer whether it's a real thing or not or why.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Just can't let a woman defend herself when it was you made the mistake, eh, Ragnar?


I guess we have differing opinions. I'm ok with that.
I've even today thanked a couple posters for correcting me with updated info. It's not a big deal to me, so there's that. Truly. 

I'd explain it but then mansplaining would come up.

So I'll go with I'm sorry, you're right. I feel bad and won't do it again.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Well, there you go misquoting me again. I just asked how would you feel. I didn't say I wanted to tell your daughter anything.


Here's your exact words:

I would ask which guys on here would be okay with men doing that to their daughters just for sh*8s and grins. Do it to yourselves if you think it's so great and triumphant.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Here's your exact words:
> 
> I would ask which guys on here would be okay with men doing that to their daughters just for sh*8s and grins. Do it to yourselves if you think it's so great and triumphant.


Again, I didn't say I wanted to tell your daughter what to do, so....


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Numb26 said:


> And just for clarification, it's only a "blowjob" if you are a sex worker. For everyone else it's a "blowhobby".


Boo....booo....😋


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Actually, flipping through the old memory library,

I don't recall any conflict about this as a single man or married.

I never even asked when I was single. They just went for it and I sure wasn't going to argue!😁

Mrs. C and I have had a few sex talks over the years because that's what couples do but the only time I say I want anything has to do with positions and 9 times out of 10 she wants me to lead and take what I want.

It's kind of obvious that if anyone is feeling demeaned, something is very wrong with the relationship and it should be remedied quickly.

I didn't really care about the impetus for this thread because it's a good discussion anyway.

I knew what the Blonde one was talking about.😏


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

P.S. I don't want to know what any of my children do.....😵‍💫😵‍💫😵‍💫😋


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

This is why it's so important to be with someone who thinks the same way you do when it comes to sex. We didn't even have sex before marriage but we really communicated about it and knew that we were on the same page when it came to what we wanted/liked and what for us was a no no.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> You should go on another thread and make that a topic so that women who have had OMs can answer whether it's a real thing or not or why.


i know what I’ve heard with my own ears, and experienced, in my many years on this earth already.
I could write a lengthy book on it.

Albeit I didn’t know I was that OM in most cases until discovering it after the fact, Ashamed to say in my youth I was that OM more than once. 😔

Had 1 of them chase me down, another would drive by my house every night, to try to get me to continue the affair after I found out they were wedded, and told them I couldn’t do it as they had a good hard working man and were doing him wrong.

Heard more than one woman say their husbands had to work/earn for what they were giving others.
Found out by meeting one husband after he came in off road from working. He doted on her….. I even ask that Woman how she would feel if he cheated on her, She said “he wouldn’t dare, doesn’t have the balls.”

I wanted to tell him what his wife was really like…but me threatening to do so was the only way to get them to leave me alone.

I’ve heard women talk about amongst themselves as well. Try working is a bouncer for a while You’ll learn see all kinds of things 😬


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

red oak said:


> i know what I’ve heard with my own ears, and experienced, in my many years on this earth already.
> I could write a lengthy book on it.
> 
> Albeit I didn’t know I was that OM in most cases until discovering it after the fact, Ashamed to say in my youth I was that OM more than once. 😔
> ...


This is probably closer to the truth then most women are willing to admit


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Numb26 said:


> This is probably closer to the truth then most women are willing to admit


Maybe some women yes. I am lucky to know loads of great women.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Diana7 said:


> This is why it's so important to be with someone who thinks the same way you do when it comes to sex. We didn't even have sex before marriage but we really communicated about it and knew that we were on the same page when it came to what we wanted/liked and what for us was a no no.


Did you talk specifically about oral sex for both of you and how you felt about him orgasming with it? 

I'm really asking because I'm curious about how a conversation like that could happen if I was really interested in a guy and wanted to have sex with him (in your case, you were wanting to marry him). I think if you have definite boundaries, then you NEED to talk about it, but how would you broach the really explicit things you don't want to do?

Also, alot of time people's sexual desires change after so many years together, or something they thought they could do without suddenly becomes really important. So you can't always anticipate sexual needs and boundaries.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

red oak said:


> i know what I’ve heard with my own ears, and experienced, in my many years on this earth already.
> I could write a lengthy book on it.
> 
> Albeit I didn’t know I was that OM in most cases until discovering it after the fact, Ashamed to say in my youth I was that OM more than once. 😔
> ...


I've worked in bars before. There are all kinds out there, Red Oak. The skill is to learn to recognize them early on and not be tempted to get involved just because you want to get laid or something like that. Pass.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Numb26 said:


> This is probably closer to the truth then most women are willing to admit


I could write at least a 100 page book, on my experience, and what I’ve heard women say 
When I was In highschool I was big into working out and buff ( 70# lighter now. Fast metabolism requires 6 full course meals day to stay big as I was.) 😂

Older women would chase me.
I’m proud that even in my teens my conscience made me reject having steady sex because it came from married women whose husbands either worked off, or let their wives do as they please. 

Then hearing conversations in night club.

Onwe woman caused her H to have a breakdown, and lose promising military career cause of her ****.
She would brag about her escapades, and her reasoning for meeting a random man in movie theater and giving him a blowjob, and full intercourse later “she has her husband all the time, but not the one she was meeting so she make it worth remembering for both!”


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Again, I didn't say I wanted to tell your daughter what to do, so....


Ok. I'm sure I could've worded things differently, it wasn't my intention to have things go off the rails.
I'm sincere in this apology.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Well, there you go misquoting me again. I just asked how would you feel. I didn't say I wanted to tell your daughter anything.


That would be hard. I don't have a daughter. Two boys. 

My apologies. I'm sincere here too.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Ok. I'm sure I could've worded things differently, it wasn't my intention to have things go off the rails.
> I'm sincere in this apology.


Thank you!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

LisaDiane said:


> Did you talk specifically about oral sex for both of you and how you felt about him orgasming with it?
> 
> I'm really asking because I'm curious about how a conversation like that could happen if I was really interested in a guy and wanted to have sex with him (in your case, you were wanting to marry him). I think if you have definite boundaries, then you NEED to talk about it, but how would you broach the really explicit things you don't want to do?
> 
> Also, alot of time people's sexual desires change after so many years together, or something they thought they could do without suddenly becomes really important. So you can't always anticipate sexual needs and boundaries.


We talked about pretty explicit things. Remember we had both had long first marriages.
For example we both knew that anal sex was a no no. Neither of us had or has any interest in that. 
I wouldn't say that either of us have really changed in what we would and wouldn't do. We were 49 and 50 when we married so not that young and so we pretty much knew where we were sexually.


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Thank you. It's common sense.


I found the more I make my wife happy and take her preferences into account the more she wants to do sexually. So if she’s like ugh I don’t want to deal with your goo, then I leave it up to her to control it. Guess what it works out a lot better.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

ccpowerslave said:


> I found the more I make my wife happy and take her preferences into account the more she wants to do sexually. So if she’s like ugh I don’t want to deal with your goo, then I leave it up to her to control it. Guess what it works out a lot better.


Seems like a no-brainer to me!


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

I don't think it's demeaning whatsoever. I don't get why anybody would think so unless you are raised very strictly in a very religious household or something in which case isn't it considered a sin or something? I don't know. I don't get that mentality.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

joannacroc said:


> I don't think it's demeaning whatsoever. I don't get why anybody would think so unless you are raised very strictly in a very religious household or something in which case isn't it considered a sin or something? I don't know. I don't get that mentality.


Not sure oral sex is considered a sin in most or even any religion. It's down to personal preference in the end. Everyone is different as to what they do or don't like.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I've worked in bars before. There are all kinds out there, Red Oak. The skill is to learn to recognize them early on and not be tempted to get involved just because you want to get laid or something like that. Pass.


I know there are all kinds. More Men and women both I’d rather not be around, than I would want to be around.
I still stand by what I said.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> You should go on another thread and make that a topic so that women who have had OMs can answer whether it's a real thing or not or why.


oh. I forgot to mention there is a study on why women will do things for AP they won’t for their Wedded husband.
Like so many others it Probably behind pay wall or have to be an educational professional doing research to access it now. 
Rather interesting thesis showing damage perpetrated upon women unbeknownst to themselves by the contradictory messages of society teaching her no one person can accept all of her as she is……


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

red oak said:


> Maybe it’s cause I used to just listen, and observe everyone around me I’ve seen so much.
> 
> Not to mention a local plant is fess pool of cheating.
> 
> ...


There can be a million reasons for that. 

That environment sounds rough!


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

joannacroc said:


> I don't think it's demeaning whatsoever. I don't get why anybody would think so unless you are raised very strictly in a very religious household or something in which case isn't it considered a sin or something? I don't know. I don't get that mentality.


It's demeaning if someone imposes something on you that you don't want. It certainly doesn't have a thing to do with religion with me.


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

DownByTheRiver said:


> There can be a million reasons for that.
> 
> That environment sounds rough!


That’s weird.
only that last paragraph was supposed to be there.
I never looked after I hit post. 🤷🏼‍♂️ TAM been glitchy lately.
Those are pretty rough places.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> I would ask which guys on here would be okay with men doing that to their daughters just for ****s and grins. Do it to yourselves if you think it's so great and triumphant.


I have two daughters, one who is 30 and married, while the other is 18 and single.

Of which to answer your question, I would be fine with them being on the receiving end of cum facials (not that it is up to me). if that is what they want to do, as long as all involved are adult, informed, capable of making such decisions for themselves, and are consenting.

In the same way I am fine with them choosing not to participate in such activities, since they are autonomous individuals who are free to determine their own sexuality, and to control what they will or won’t share sexually with anyone. As they like whenever they like, regardless of what others may desire.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Personal said:


> I have two daughters, one who is 30 and married, while the other is 18 and single.
> 
> Of which to answer your question, I would be fine with them being on the receiving end of cum facials (not that it is up to me). if that is what they want to do, as long as all involved are adult, informed, capable of making such decisions for themselves, and are consenting.
> 
> In the same way I am fine with them choosing not to participate in such activities, since they are autonomous individuals who are free to determine their own sexuality, and to control what they will or won’t share sexually with anyone. As they like whenever they like, regardless of what others may desire.


With any luck you'll never have to hear about it!


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> So why does one insist the W is demeaned if giving a BJ from a comfortable position situated between the guys likes when he Os ?


Different people have different perspectives on this, there are also men who think it is demeaning for a woman to do. As there are also men who think it is demeaning for them to do the same. And or expressed in a variety of other combinations as well.

At the end of the day though, it really shouldn't matter if someone doesn't want to, or does want to provide their sexual partners oral sex (or anything else quite frankly) regardless of their gender or sexual orientation. Neither preference is wrong, and it really is okay to feel whatever way someone feels about it.

As to what informs a persons opinion that it makes them feel it is demeaning or humiliating. It is mostly a combination of things, so a persons outlook, preferences, and actual lived experience is what informs their perspective on this.

Of which there are even people of different genders, who do such things because they like that it is demeaning and or humiliating. So having that perspective is not uncommon for any party who gives and or receives.

That said not everyone does such things, because they feel it is demeaning and or humiliating. Yet with all of this if people want to do such things, they are welcome to do as they please with their own bodies. Yet one thing for sure they are also welcome to not do such things and withdraw consent for such things anytime they like if they have consented before.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I ain't touching this thread with a six inch pole.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

SunCMars said:


> I ain't touching this thread with a six inch pole.


Fair enough. On the other hand as follows, since it is appropriate and informative to the discussion, I don't mind pitching a tent.



ccpowerslave said:


> I never wanted to do a facial on my wife, I would find it demeaning for her on her behalf. She’s also not a huge fan of my output in general.


Ever since my first accidental cum facial delivery when I was 17 or maybe 18 (it was around then either not long before I turned 18 or not long after), which saw that experience become a regular thing, I have enjoyed the visual of doing exactly that.

Of which for me, it's not about demeaning or humiliating someone, it is about sharing greater intimacy, and being with a partner who will share greater intimacy, when all parties want to share such things consensually.

Yet that doesn't make someone else's experience of it being demeaning, not true for them either (and I'm not suggesting you think that), and it doesn't mean that others ought to do anything they don't want to do.

That said yours is not how my wife and I roll. For us, the plentiful oral sex we share is a much more varied experience.

Yet despite what we enjoy sharing, as with all things. All that matters is how all parties involved in sharing sex with each other, feel about what they are okay with and choose to variably and consensually share with each other.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

lol nvm


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Back to Jr. High School we go.

_Freedom of Speech _is a wonderful thing, sometimes it gets out of hand, and into other's faces.

Figuratively and literally..

Desperate are some for bawdy attention.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Funny thing....

We are _101 Dalmatian _ posts in, and no moderator has brought this flailing thread to a climax.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Seriously? 😂

Just asking the question - asking someone to share their thoughts - about _blowjobs_ is inappropriate and invasive.

So, of course, the responses are going to be equal to or greater than.

You read the thread title - and came right on in anyway. Read through _everything._ And then complain. 🙄


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

DownByTheRiver said:


> It's demeaning if someone imposes something on you that you don't want. It certainly doesn't have a thing to do with religion with me.


My understanding of the initial post was that they were asking if it was demeaning, period. They didn't speculate as to what might happen if it's something the woman doesn't want to do. It's the same as any other sexual act - your partner doesn't want to do it, and you obviously shouldn't force or pressure them to. But it's part of the sexual menu available to human beings. And I don't think it's demeaning in and of itself at all.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

minimalME said:


> Seriously? 😂
> 
> Just asking the question - asking someone to share their thoughts - about _blowjobs_ is inappropriate and invasive.
> 
> ...


In polite society, I agree.
..............................................

The intent of this thread (and others like it) is to get as many ladies to respond as is possible.

It then becomes informative and titillating, uh, testicle elating.

I liken it to those male bullfrogs croaking just after dark.
They are calling out to the females to _come enjoin_ them, (indulge them!).

Ooh, they secretly and silently thank you for obliging, Ma'am.



_Are Dee-_


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

SunCMars said:


> In polite society, I agree.
> ..............................................
> 
> The intent of this thread (and others like it) is to get as many ladies to respond as is possible.
> ...


Seems to be a lot of these type of threads lately


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> In polite society, I agree.
> ..............................................
> 
> The intent of this thread (and others like it) is to get as many ladies to respond as is possible.
> ...


One if the reasons why I hesitate to talk in detail about it.


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

SunCMars said:


> The intent of this thread (and others like it) is to get as many ladies to respond as is possible.
> 
> It then becomes informative and titillating, uh, testicle elating.
> 
> ...


Really? How interesting. 

I'd say openly on the forum is better than the private messages, which are meant for exactly the same purpose. 😉


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

I always can tell when one of these is losing gas when you get to the post with hula hoops, golden showers, and a 3 ring circus.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

SunCMars said:


> In polite society, I agree.
> ..............................................
> 
> The intent of this thread (and others like it) is to get as many ladies to respond as is possible.
> ...


🤣🤣🤣👍👍👍


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

minimalME said:


> Really? How interesting.
> 
> I'd say openly on the forum is better than the private messages, which are meant for exactly the same purpose. 😉


Maybe, on the PM's.

IMO, mine have been rather tame (both ways).

Honesty can overlap, what's seen and what's made private.
Honesty should include the basic truth of each matter.
Honesty, can be filtered down, using omission.

Total honesty would lead to interpersonal suicide, as all of us have a selfish and unpleasant side.
In some, the unpleasant side is larger than others.

Yes, ones intent can be that lie.
My intent has always been made evident.

My thousands of posts paint me well, taint me surely.
Or paint me _Shirley_, not _Lilith.



The Typist-_


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

joannacroc said:


> My understanding of the initial post was that they were asking if it was demeaning, period. They didn't speculate as to what might happen if it's something the woman doesn't want to do. It's the same as any other sexual act - your partner doesn't want to do it, and you obviously shouldn't force or pressure them to. But it's part of the sexual menu available to human beings. And I don't think it's demeaning in and of itself at all.


That's because you don't mind doing it.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

SunCMars said:


> In polite society, I agree.
> ..............................................
> 
> The intent of this thread (and others like it) is to get as many ladies to respond as is possible.
> ...


🤣🤣🤣👍👍👍


joannacroc said:


> My understanding of the initial post was that they were asking if it was demeaning, period. They didn't speculate as to what might happen if it's something the woman doesn't want to do. It's the same as any other sexual act - your partner doesn't want to do it, and you obviously shouldn't force or pressure them to. But it's part of the sexual menu available to human beings. And I don't think it's demeaning in and of itself at all.


That's exactly the original intent. 🙂


----------



## Fly With Me (Jul 11, 2021)

It's not demeaning. It's incredibly intimate, arousing, fun, tasty and one of my favourite things to do. I enjoy giving more than receiving and it happens most times we are intimate although not always to completion - too many other good options to choose from ;-)

I didn't always feel that way though. The media tends to present it in a demeaning way - men pushing the woman's head down in a negative 'power over' dynamic and some Christian books I read as a young wife said it was dirty and wrong which put me off for a long time. Also, issues in our relationship with attraction and control.

So grateful all that has changed now - wish I could go back in time and give my younger self a good talking too. 

It is one of the best things about our sex life.


----------



## Jimmysgirl (9 mo ago)

Demeaning? I'm on my knees, him trusting that my teeth are going to play nice, rocking him from nothing to messy in a matter of minutes. I'm in total control, I hold the power in that moment, how is that demeaning?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Jimmysgirl said:


> Demeaning? I'm on my knees, him trusting that my teeth are going to play nice, rocking him from nothing to messy in a matter of minutes. I'm in total control, I hold the power in that moment, how is that demeaning?


No one on this thread, nor the people mentioned in the opening post, said that they think it's demeaning.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

FloridaGuy1 said:


> Just as a side note and maybe TMI but the kneeling doesn't work for me. I am quite tall and no women has ever been tall enough kneeling to work physically.
> 
> Just tossing it out there for your Monday amusement.


Better to sit on edge of bed or just the laying on the bed works well also.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Numb26 said:


> And just for clarification, it's only a "blowjob" if you are a sex worker. For everyone else it's a "blowhobby".



This thread reminds me of one of my favorite jokes:

A guy enters into a bar and says to the bartender, "Give me 3 shots of your best whiskey."

The bartender lines up 3 shot glasses, pours the drinks, and the guy starts downing them.

"Hey, buddy," says the bartender, "what's the occasion that calls for 3 shots?"

"Well," said the guy, "today was my first blow job."

"Congratulations!," replied the bartender. "Let me treat you to another shot, on me."

"No, thanks," said the guy. "If three shots doesn't get rid of the taste, then a 4th isn't going to help."


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

And other flashback:

Steve Martin movie, "The Jerk"


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Wolfman1968 said:


> And other flashback:
> 
> Steve Martin movie, "The Jerk"


A crazy and funny movie that couldn't be made today.😉


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

My ex wife didn't think BJs were demeaning but she wasn't really interested in doing them (or getting better at them) so they were a (very) rare thing.

My current GF doesn't really have a problem doing them. She has apparently had some bad experiences like others have mentioned like getting pushed and/or held down so I'm very conscious about not grabbing or anything when I run my fingers through her hair and warning her when I'm close.

I've told her that when I'm performing oral on her, if she wants me in a particular spot or to move in a particular way that she can and should grab my hair or ears and guide me but she said that she associates it too closely to the bad experiences she's had and can't.


----------



## Wifeisagiver (9 mo ago)

Well my wife and I both love oral, giving and receiving. As far as I am concerned, I don’t like the word (blowjob), I think it’s a crude and coarse word. It tends to (cheapen) the whole marriage intimacy definition of oral between two loving participants. I believe it could be a demeaning term, but no more demeaning than using the term (eat her out). My wife and I have talked about this very terminology at length and she doesn’t like it either. She loves oral, but when I ask her for oral sex, I ask her for one of her (special kisses). That she knows and she’s very willing and happy to accommodate. We have also talked about and we have tried to make the asking for sexual favors somewhat easy to ask for. We both enjoy sex of all sorts and we’ve both decided that when asking each other for oral or any sexual intimacy, we can expect it and know that we will receive it. So when my wife asks me for oral, she asks me to kiss her where it counts, and I have no problem at all giving her what she desires. So we both feel that the word (blowjob and/or eating her out or licking her out) can be demeaning terms, but there is nothing demeaning about a loving caring and giving couple who want to pleasure each other that way and can only be very intense and deeply intimate.


----------



## Wifeisagiver (9 mo ago)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> In short no. Just fn no.
> 
> You say kneeling, well ok for some, I say W is sitting comfortably on a short stool picked specifically for comfort, a H can sitting, sometimes standing. We do this for comfort as we're 60yrs old. Neither of us could stay on our knees for long without kneepads and frequent breaks. Yay for comfort.
> 
> ...


So we are of the same age group as you are, so what my wife does to help alleviate chronic back pain is to sit in her high back swiveling desk chair and I sit on the desk top and all she has to do is slide the chair up and go at it. This gives her the best advantage and there’s no kneeling or uncomfortable positions. If she needs a minute to sit back for her back support we just talk to each other and I tell her how good what she’s doing feels and how much I love her,,then when she’s ready she continues on and that has been the best way for her to please me. When I please her orally it’s usually her on her back on the bed whith her knees upward and I’m on my front just loving being there, and I can stay there all day I love it that much.


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

skipping the physics of the activity - 
the attitude of many folks is "dyed in the wool" and so biased that changing their opinion is useless - aka "Pissing into the wind"

A pair of homosapiens - each of the opposite gender - get together to enjoiy their gifts of their anatomy.

What they agree to do to/with each other is NOT degrading. Or any other negative - as long at they are honest and not passing on STDs.

Graphic question? (male equivalent?) 
Is sticking your tongue (male) into a woman's vagina degrading?
Is she "degrading herself" when she is writhing in pleasure and makes you eventually stop?

I suggest you dismiss from your environment (social or otherwise) those that consider
what a couple do to/with each other (consensual) as "degrading" are a few slices short of a whole loaf.

Also to even bring up the subject - they are really short on finding something to worry about on this planet.

jeez


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Demeaning? In what way? It is wrong for a woman to give pleasure to a man? Guess that rationale makes a man pleasing a woman orally also demeaning? Hey, if two consenting adults agree to whatever happens in bed, good for them.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

What I have always wondered is if she sits on your face does that give her "Squatter's Rights"? 🤔


----------



## 346745 (Oct 7, 2020)

Numb26 said:


> What I have always wondered is if she sits on your face does that give her "Squatter's Rights"? 🤔


Hmm, not sure, but i sure do enjoy being the "squattee" Trapped, no where to go. Lick your way to freedom.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

drencrom said:


> Well then, no more muff dives, problem solved.


I thought back when I had my '78 Firebird Formula in college I should have put a Diver Down plate on it that said Muff Diver. 😋😜


----------



## Tony Conrad (Oct 7, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Yes this was prompted by another thread where I believe @Blondilocks and @DownByTheRiver said it's just demeaning to ALL women to get between a man's legs and give a blowjob and would never.
> 
> I'm asking to learn, don't throw rocks at first.
> 
> ...


My wife asked to have a talk with me where she mentioned she is not comfortable with oral sex. In that conversation she said she is comfortable in spanking me. We have never had oral sex since but I don't miss it because she said she is comfortable with spanking. She never said that before and I wasn't sure of her attitude so everything is okay. She does kind of have a prudish side so being comfortable with spanking was a shock. But there you go.


----------

